# Entrance test for different colleges



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Q1. I am appearing for the MCAT. But I need to know? Do the 6 or 7 colleges that share the prospectus with King Edward medical University have a separate exam than the one conducted by UHS?

Namely;

King Edward Medical College , Lahore .
Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women, Lahore .
Nishtar Medical College , Multan .
Quaid-e-Azam Medical College , Bahawalpur .
Punjab Medical College , Faisalabad .
Rawalpindi Medical College , Rawalpindi .
Allama Iqbal Medical College , Lahore .
Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore .
Sheikh Zayed Medical College , Rahim Yar Khan. 

Do they have a separate exam?


Q2. Once the MCAT by UHS has been given, do i apply separately to EVERY govt. medical school or is there a common application that i can fill out?

PS I am a local applicant.


Q3. Which other colleges besides Fatima Memorial, Shifa and Aga Khan have their own entrance exams? 


Thanks in advance.. #confused


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

raidermary said:


> Q1. I am appearing for the MCAT. But I need to know? Do the 6 or 7 colleges that share the prospectus with King Edward medical University have a separate exam than the one conducted by UHS?
> 
> Namely;
> 
> ...



All the govt schools you mentioned above base their admissions on the UHS test and your FSC equivalence combined by the weightage of 30 % and 70% respectively.

Every private college, fmh, cmh, shifa, aga khan, will conduct their own tests. they will combine your fsc with their own test results and then figure your merit out.

And no you do not apply to every college. UHS will put u in the college where you stand i.e according to your merit. You will just put in your preferences after you qualify the uhs test with good marks and then UHS will decide where your merit falls.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the help because I really did not know how to go about the whole process!

=)

*adds to garfield's reputation*


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Garfield; Private colleges like Shifa, don't consider the UHS score?


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Aminah Latif said:


> Garfield; Private colleges like Shifa, don't consider the UHS score?


yes i want to know that too? they don't even look at it ?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aminah Latif said:


> Garfield; Private colleges like Shifa, don't consider the UHS score?


Shifa, AKU, FUMC, IIMC, AMC, etc.. Do not even look at the score. They have their own tests.

UHS is affiliated with most med schools in Punjab. 
If you are applying to a UHS affiliated medical college and King Edward then the UHS score will be taken into account.


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

abdullahm18 said:


> Shifa, AKU, FUMC, IIMC, AMC, etc.. Do not even look at the score. They have their own tests.
> 
> UHS is affiliated with most med schools in Punjab.
> If you are applying to a UHS affiliated medical college and King Edward then the UHS score will be taken into account.



Shifa and other private colleges have nothing to do with uhs and the score doesnt matter. Go to www.uhs.edu.pk ...ONLY the colleges listed there look at uhs score. Colleges not listed will not consider uhs scores.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> Shifa, AKU, FUMC, IIMC, AMC, etc.. Do not even look at the score. They have their own tests.
> 
> UHS is affiliated with most med schools in Punjab.
> If you are applying to a UHS affiliated medical college and King Edward then the UHS score will be taken into account.


whats fumc and iimc?


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

raidermary said:


> whats fumc and iimc?



fumc = fauji foundation = foundation university medical college islamabad

iimc = internation islamic medical college. something like that in islamabad as well. where the bomb blast happened.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

GaRfield said:


> fumc = fauji foundation = foundation university medical college islamabad
> 
> iimc = internation islamic medical college. something like that in islamabad as well. where the bomb blast happened.


No. The bomb blast happened at IIU- Islamic International University. Which is a completely different institution.
IIMC - Islamic International Medical College.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone in here to guide me about the test of these private universities:
1.fumc
2.iimc
3.lahore medical and dental college

For fumc and lahore medical and dental college,their prospectus say that one has to appear for their provincial central entry test..whats that? When is that held? Lahore medical and dental college asks for the result card of this provincial test along with the application forms.... But when is iit held? I have never heard of such a test before.. Both of them would consider the same so called provincial test?? None of them mentioned the date of the test aswell. How do i get myslef registered for this test? Fumc prospectus contains an admit card too... What is that for'? 
P.s i live in sindh..


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You have to give the Punjab entry provincial test of UHS only domiciled candidates of Punjab are eligible to give it. But you said you live in Sindh right? You do have 3-4 seats but thats a completely different procedure


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

but i jus got fumc prospectus and its stated that any provincial test result would be accepted..! :s moreover its written that a person with any province's domicile can apply...its clearly stated this.. yes i have a sindh domicile..plx help if u knw about it?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

FUMC is in Islamabad so no need for domicile but for UHS you must have domicile of Punjab.


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

it means LMDC won't consider its own entry test marks? Just based on the MCAT marks to get admission there?


----------



## Salmansami (Sep 10, 2011)

Does fmh consider the mcat marks too?
Or is the admission only based on its own test?


----------

